# Mais comment ouvrir ce lecteur DVD??



## Won (29 Octobre 2009)

Hum.. ne vous moquez pas...
Je viens d'acheter un Mac G5 pour remplacer mon précédent, défunt.
Il est muni de deux lecteurs CD et DVD
Hier, je me suis vue offrir le jeu des SIMS. 
Mais.. si j'arrive à ouvrir le lecteur CD du haut (qui ne reconnaît pas mon disque), impossible de trouver comment ouvrir celui du bas qui apparemment, est celui qui va faire fonctionner les dvd.

Je précise que je n'utilise pas un clavier mac, mais un logitech ergonomique compatible, ce qui fait que les touches y sont sensiblement différentes.
Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me sortir de cette situation un peu bête?
Un grand merci!

Won


----------



## Invité (29 Octobre 2009)

Même avec un clavier non-Apple, c'est pas F12 pour l'un et option/F12 ou contrôle/F12 ou encore fonction/F12 ?
Enfin bref, une touche de modification et F12.


----------



## Won (29 Octobre 2009)

je les ai toutes essayées avec f12, et... elles ouvrent tous les lecteurs du haut mais pas celui du bas.. Au secouuuuurs!


----------



## Arlequin (29 Octobre 2009)

t'es sûr qu'il y en a un ? 



bouge pas, je reviens`


edit: 

voilà voilà

double clique sur le fichier eject.menu dans /System/Library/CoreServices/Menu Extras/

cette opération va rajouter un petit "eject" dans ta barre au dessus


----------



## Won (29 Octobre 2009)

voui, voui, il y en a un! je ne bouge pas! Merci!


----------



## Arlequin (29 Octobre 2009)

Won a dit:


> voui, voui, il y en a un! je ne bouge pas! Merci!



suis revenu et ai édité le message précédent


----------



## Won (29 Octobre 2009)

je vais voir si je trouve ça et je reviens te dire!


ça commence mal, je ne trouve déjà pas dans quel dossier se trouve système. Soupir...


----------



## Arlequin (29 Octobre 2009)

Won a dit:


> je vais voir si je trouve ça et je reviens te dire!



au cas où: 

library=bibliothèque


disque dur>système

ça commence bien en effet


----------



## Won (29 Octobre 2009)

heu.. eject.menu est un petit papier blanc. Quand je clique dessus... re heu... rien ne se passe! c'est normal?


----------



## Arlequin (29 Octobre 2009)

Won a dit:


> heu.. eject.menu est un petit papier blanc. Quand je clique dessus... re heu... rien ne se passe! c'est normal?



regarde ta barre tout en haut  à droite, près de l'heure, airport etc.

tu devrais y voir désormais le petit symbole bien connu "d'éjection" (en deux mots)


----------



## Won (29 Octobre 2009)

Ciel oui, il y a le petit symbole! Il me dit ouvrir super drive en cliquant dessus. J'obéis et.. il ouvre toujours le même truc!!!


----------



## Arlequin (29 Octobre 2009)

Won a dit:


> Ciel oui, il y a le petit symbole! Il me dit ouvrir super drive en cliquant dessus. J'obéis et.. il ouvre toujours le même truc!!!



s'il n'y a qu'un seul graveur/lecteur proposé, c'est que l'autre a un soucis

pomme>à propos de ce mac>plus d'infos>matériel

qu'y a t il sous la rubrique ATA et SATA ?

je pense que dans le G5 c'est du SATA

Y vois tu les deux lecteurs/graveurs ?


----------



## Won (29 Octobre 2009)

nom d'un chat!
Je finis par me demander si tu n'as pas raison! En ai-je bien deux... l'autre es-til là juste pour faire joli??? Mais comment le savoir? Et dans ce cas pourquoi le premier ne reconnaît-il pas les Sims?


----------



## Arlequin (29 Octobre 2009)

Won a dit:


> nom d'un chat!
> Je finis par me demander si tu n'as pas raison! En ai-je bien deux... l'autre es-til là juste pour faire joli??? Mais comment le savoir? Et dans ce cas pourquoi le premier ne reconnaît-il pas les Sims?



bah si tu essayes de mettre un dvd dans un lecteur cd ça va pas le faire

comment es tu sûr qu'il y en a un deuxième ?


----------



## Won (29 Octobre 2009)

Physiquement, il est là identique à l'autre, en dessous. Mais j'ai beau lui susurrer Sésame ouvre-toi, il reste muré.


----------



## Arlequin (29 Octobre 2009)

Won a dit:


> Physiquement, il est là identique à l'autre, en dessous. Mais j'ai beau lui susurrer Sésame ouvre-toi, il reste muré.



tu parles d'un lecteur où de la face en métal :mouais:

je sens qu'on va rire 

et je me répète: 

pomme (en haut à gauche)>à propos de ce mac>plus d'infos>matériel

qu'y a t il sous la rubrique ATA et SATA ?

je pense que dans le G5 c'est du SATA

Y vois tu les deux lecteurs/graveurs ?



sorry, je dois y aller là ...

d'autres prendront sans doute le relais, sinon, je passerai demain


----------



## Won (29 Octobre 2009)

d'abord, on ne rit pas.
Ensuite, d'un lecteur, vrai de vrai, identique à l'autre, dont la "porte" bouge légèrement quand je la touche. C'est bien un lecteur...


----------



## Arlequin (29 Octobre 2009)

Won a dit:


> d'abord, on ne rit pas.
> Ensuite, d'un lecteur, vrai de vrai, identique à l'autre, dont la "porte" bouge légèrement quand je la touche. C'est bien un lecteur...



je commence à sentir frémir mes lèvres

mmppffffff

là tu parles toujours d'une "porte" .... qu'y a t il derrière ? 

zou, je me casse


----------



## Won (29 Octobre 2009)

ben justement, il doit y avoir la même chose que dans celui dans haut, un lecteur! 
Heeeeeeelp!!! comment ouvre-t-on?

Tiens regarde, il est comme ceci
http://www.mydigitallife.info/wp-content/uploads/2007/01/macpro.JPG

Est-ce quelqu'un qui possède le même pourrait m'aider ?


----------



## Invité (29 Octobre 2009)

Mais pourquoi tu ne regarde pas dans les infos du Mac comme le suggère (avec instance) *Arlequin* ?
Tiens, je viens d'y penser, j'avais un Logitech aussi et il yavait un bouton pour basculer (activer/désactiver) certaines touches Fx.
Y'a ça aussi sur le tien ?


----------



## Won (29 Octobre 2009)

Dans les infos de mon mac, je n'ai rien trouvé qui me parle de mes lecteurs. Mais je dois avouer que je ne suis pas très "technique".
Et sur mon clavier, non, je ne vois pas de touche de ce genre. Où se trouvait-elle, la tienne?


----------



## Arlequin (29 Octobre 2009)

ai pas pu m'empêcher de revenir avant demain 

pas besoin d'être technique pour cliquer sur la pomme (en haut à gauche de ton écran)
puis à propos de ce mac
puis plus d'infos
puis matériel
puis ata ou sata

copie colle ici ce qui est indiqué

sinon, autre manière de procéder: ouvre le flanc de ton mac et regarde si qqchose se trouve derrière la pitite porte en facade

laisse tomber la touche d'éjection, on s'en fiche du clavier, le système ne reconnait pas de second graveur/lecteur, soit parce qu'il est naze, soit parce qu'il n'y en a pas, soit parce que l'Os a un soucis.


----------



## Invité (29 Octobre 2009)

Je ne sais plus, j'ai pas le clavier sous les yeux. Mais je me souviens que l'appui sur cette touche allume une diode sur le clavier.

Pour les infos c'est "menu pomme/a propos de ce mac/plus d'infos/ata-sata (ou gravure de disque)"


----------



## Arlequin (29 Octobre 2009)

Invité a dit:


> Pour les infos c'est "menu pomme/a propos de ce mac/plus d'infos/ata-sata (ou gravure de disque)"



ah oui, juste, c'est bien sous "gravure de disque" qu'il faut regarder

y a t il là deux appareils ? ou un seul ? 

chez moi, un seul, ça donne ça: 

MATSHITA DVD-R   UJ-816 :

  Révision du programme interne :    DXJ3
  Interconnexion :    ATAPI
  Gestion de la gravure :    Oui (lecteur livré par Apple)
  Cache :    2048 Ko
  Lecture de DVD :    Oui
  CD gravables :    -R, -RW
  DVD gravables :    -R, -RW
  Stratégies décriture :    CD-TAO, CD-SAO, DVD-DAO
  Données :    Insérez un support et actualisez laffichage pour connaître les vitesses de gravure disponibles.


----------



## Won (29 Octobre 2009)

Révision du programme interne :	PQ04
  Interconnexion :	ATAPI
  Gestion de la gravure :	Oui (lecteur livré par Apple)
  Cache :	2048 Ko
  Lecture de DVD :	Oui
  CD gravables :	-R, -RW
  DVD gravables :	-R, -R DL, -RW, +R, +R DL, +RW
  Stratégies d&#8217;écriture :	CD-TAO, CD-SAO, CD-Raw, DVD-DAO
  Données :	Insérez un support et actualisez l&#8217;affichage pour connaître les vitesses de gravure disponibles.


Voilà!! Ca ressemble à chez toi! Donc, le deuxième, celui du bas, serait là pour en recevoir un mais n'en aurait pas un? 

Mais alors, ma question: pourquoi je ne peux pas ouvrir ce CD??


----------



## Arlequin (29 Octobre 2009)

c'est tout ? 

juste ça ? 

mmmmmhhhhhhh
mmmmppppppppp
mmppppppffffffffff

mouahahahahahahaha 

désolé, ça devait sortir 

bon, donc, il n'y a qu'un seul graveur fonctionnel dans ta tour

reste à savoir s'il le "second" est présent et défectueux ou s'il n'y en a pas du tout 

pour cela, ouvre le coté droit (quand tu regarde la face avant) et jette un oeil

ça ne mord pas, ce n'est pas dangereux

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h13 ----------

Pourquoi ne peux tu pas lire le cd des sims ? (euh, c'est bien un cd pour mac, rassures moi ?)

Bonne question 

Qui te dit que le disque n'est pas lu ? 

As tu vérifié, dans les préférences du finder, que "cd et dvd" est bien coché ? 

Dans "utilitaire de disque", que tu trouveras dans applications>utilitaires>, ce cd est il mentionné dans la fenêtre de gauche ?


----------



## Won (29 Octobre 2009)

mais... Mais.. MAIS???? Tu as ri????
Tssss

Ouvrir le côté droit, moi??? 
Mais comment???
J'ai l'impression d'opérer à coeur ouvert alors que je ne suis pas chirurgien!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h18 ----------

Héééé.. ça marche!!!!!!!!!

Merci!!!!!!!


----------



## Arlequin (29 Octobre 2009)

Won a dit:


> mais... Mais.. MAIS???? Tu as ri????
> Tssss
> 
> Ouvrir le côté droit, moi???
> ...



qu'est ce qui marche ? 


ri, non

mais si tu continues, ça risque d'être pire


----------



## Won (29 Octobre 2009)

Le CD s'est lancé! Je crois que mon ordi n'a pas supporté que tu te moques de lui. Pas de moâ, n'est-ce pas: de lui!!!


----------



## Arlequin (29 Octobre 2009)

Won a dit:


> Le CD s'est lancé! Je crois que mon ordi n'a pas supporté que tu te moques de lui. Pas de moâ, n'est-ce pas: de lui!!!




voilà donc un sujet bien surréaliste :rateau:

avec un dénouement qui ne l'est pas moins

Bonne soirée


----------



## Won (30 Octobre 2009)

et un tout grand merci pour l'aide apportée!!!


----------



## r e m y (30 Octobre 2009)

Won a dit:


> Ciel oui, il y a le petit symbole! Il me dit ouvrir super drive en cliquant dessus. J'obéis et.. il ouvre toujours le même truc!!!



S'il t'indique "ouvrir SuperDrive", c'est qu'il a détecté un lecteur de CD et DVD (UN SEUL lecteur acceptant aussi bien les CD que les DVD)....

Redonne-lui le DVD des Sims à manger! il devrait le lire... ou alors ce DVD est défectueux, ou le lecteur SuperDrive est malade et ne lit plus correctement certains disques.


----------



## Arlequin (30 Octobre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> S'il t'indique "ouvrir SuperDrive", c'est qu'il a détecté un lecteur de CD et DVD (UN SEUL lecteur acceptant aussi bien les CD que les DVD)....
> 
> Redonne-lui le DVD des Sims à manger! il devrait le lire... ou alors ce DVD est défectueux, ou le lecteur SuperDrive est malade et ne lit plus correctement certains disques.



:mouais: pas tout suivi là ...


relis bien depuis le bédu


----------



## r e m y (30 Octobre 2009)

C'est justement en relisant depuis le début que j'ai noté que dès le message #11 (que j'ai cité), on savait que le lecteur était un superdrive donc acceptant (normalement) de lire les CD ET les DVD dans un seul et même lecteur! ce que le message #25 a confirmé...


----------



## Arlequin (30 Octobre 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est justement en relisant depuis le début que j'ai noté que dès le message #11 (que j'ai cité), on savait que le lecteur était un superdrive donc acceptant (normalement) de lire les CD ET les DVD dans un seul et même lecteur! ce que le message #25 a confirmé...



salut rémy

oui, d'accord, mais le problème était que ce cd (ou dvd) des sims n'était pas lisible initialement
Notre nioube a supposé, à tort, qu'il y avait un deuxième lecteur/graveur
Beaucoup de blabla pour rien au final (même si ce fut un brin amusant  )
Et un dénouement incompréhensible puisque ce seul et unique lecteur/graveur a fini par bien vouloir lire ce cd/dvd

Donc, s'il y a encore une question, c'est bien: pourquoi cela ne marchait pas et qu'ensuite, ça a marché ???


----------



## KERRIA (31 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir
J'ai eu un G4 à 2 lecteurs 
Le 1er se manoeuvrait à partir de la touche clavier
Le 1er ou le 2ème pouvaient être selectionnés dans la barre des menus en haut à droite

......A+


----------



## Glou.glou (1 Novembre 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> t'es sûr qu'il y en a un ?
> 
> double clique sur le fichier eject.menu dans /System/Library/CoreServices/Menu Extras/
> 
> cette opération va rajouter un petit "eject" dans ta barre au dessus



AHHHHHHHHHH Génial je le cherchais! Pour ça le légendaire confort MAC a une faille.... ça aurait pu être affiché par défaut...!


----------



## borg (11 Mars 2021)

pas de panique , je deterre volontairement le sujet car j'ai tourné en rond 1 h sur le meme probleme avec meme matos que sur la photo ...
mac pro 5.1 avec un clavier Win et high sierra (j'ai trouvé ce mac  dans la rue suite à un debaras d'encombrants, mdr il marche nickel )...

l'icone de fleche eject est sur l'ecran en haut à droite à coté de l'heure ... bref on a tendance à se concentrer sur le coté gauche et la barre du finder


----------

